# alum creek



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

i live really close to alum creek and fish it quite a bit, i went up and took a walk around some of the public hunting land there. does anyone have any info about rabbit/bird hunting there, is it worth the time? did anyone have any luck there deer hunting bow or gun season? alot of that land looks prime for rabbit hunting!


----------



## FISH OR DIE (May 18, 2005)

yes. it's a good place to hunt any small game and deer.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

its really thick in some places really hard to walk through, i figure alot of small game is in there probaly some deer too, although i walked around up there 2-3 times and have never jumped anything, but seen some tracks. wish i had some dogs to go up there with!


----------

